# CP Swings



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Any body carry them I am having trouble finding them need them before I leave for canada.


Thanks


----------



## discgolfer (Apr 11, 2004)

kames in north canton has them. i think they are $2.99 a shot. can't find them at cabelas, bass pro, gander, or anywhere else. i love em'. not sure where beach city is...i.m. me if you neeed directions to the store. happy fishing


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks man No I don't need directions i go there all the time but I never saw them there.

Good fishing


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

the key is to look for them in the fishing dept! and they aren't in the soft plastics either.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks For the advice Johnboy.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I tried to find some in Dick's in Boardman yesterday, but no luck. Haven't had one for a long time, but years ago I had a friend who used nothing but a CP Swing with a piece of pork rind and he caught a lot of bass.

If I find any around here, I'll get a couple.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I was curious as to what these lures were so I looked them up on E-Bay. Just so you know there are a couple of auctions on them with "Buy it now" listed at $3.29 each. It sounds like more than you mentioned in the store but if you can not find them in a store this may be an option.

I have never used these spinners. I am curious as to which species you are targeting with them? Also, what makes them better than other brands such as Mepps?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is the link to the listing on E-Bay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36147&item=3679799666&rd=1&ssPageName=WD1V


----------



## Legendary Lures (May 10, 2004)

I picked up a large one and a small one at West Branch Bait and Tackle (Ravenna) a couple weeks ago. I caught a 16" northern pike on the small one, just bare. The fellow at the counter told me C.P Swings used to be the lure of choice for walleyes. Dress it with some nightcrawler and drift with them.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

There also used to be a replica called the Swiss Swing.


----------



## discgolfer (Apr 11, 2004)

i posted a pic of some cp's in my photo album.


----------



## Legendary Lures (May 10, 2004)

Not quite sure what "spolly" means or how I came up with it, but I kinda like the name Spolly Roller for my version of the C.P. Swing. The hook is size 4, stainless stell wire, glass beads and a built-in roller swivel. The picture doesn't do it justice and the fish seem to have given their approval. The real C.P. Swing is for comparison and is a size 5.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

For anyone interested, I carry the Swiss Swing (same basic blade as the CP) blades in 5 packs and 25 packs, for those who want to build their own.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The big difference with the CP and the others is the blade. You can barely reel with a CP on and the blade will turn where others won't. This is the first bait of the year to use starting in February right after ice out.

Reel it as slow as you can as long as the blade is turning. We catch alot of largemouth in the early spring on the #5's. Manda's and Kame's is where I stock up on them.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

For those who are seeking slow speed spinners here is one that I have used for years. I own a few of the Panther Martin small models and they are killers on panfish and river smallies. Their blade design enables them to be retrieved very slowly as well.


----------



## Dirty Harry (May 22, 2004)

Do you use anything on the CP Swings? My grandpa tells me he used to put a white pork bass strip on the hook and let it trail, but I never had much luck with that.


----------

